# Trip to Isle of Man?



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi All,

We're thinking of taking a week out of our proposed trip to Ireland this summer to visit the Isle of Man.
Any advice on Ferries (Ireland-Manx then Manx England) and Campsites would be appreciated.
Also, of course, what not to miss while there!

Best wishes,

Dave, Prew and Connor


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Dave
Only 1 ferry company sails to the Island
Steam packet company

http://www.steam-packet.com/SteamPacket/Book-Now/Book-Now

Packet as in costs one

Lovely place just so dam expensive to get there

Alan H


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd avoid the first 2 weeks of June (IOM TT races) - it'll be packed.

Gerald


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank's Gerald and Alan.
We're looking at crossings at the end of July on the link that Alan supplied now.
I forgot to also ask about wild camping on the island.

Cheers!

D. P. & C.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Isle of Man*

Hi

Years ago, the Isle of Man Steam Packet Company used to operated day trips on the "Lady of Man" from Fleetwood. We went several times and visted Laxey, Peel and Douglas. Somewhere near Port Erin, there was a narrow gauge train thing. I can also remember visiting a place that resembled a UFO from the outside, but was infact an air traffic control place.

We do have a couple of members who live on the island so no doubt they may be able to offer you some ideas.

Russell


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Russell.

The original idea seems to have bitten the dust as the ferry from Ireland (Dublin or Belfast) cannot take vehicles over 3t (according to the terms and conditions box that comes up on their online booking system anyway).

So it will now be either Ireland or Manx (sailing to/from Liverpool)
We're still deciding. All input welcomed!

D. P. &C.


----------



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

The IOM is the most motorhome friendly place you can find.
Lots of the IOM residents have motorhomes, caravans are banned on the island (from tourists), theres loads of good safe places to stop overnight, auto gas is there, water points are easily found, just ask the locals. Theres 1 tesco in Douglas & plenty of places 2 visit, not over busy even in the summer hols.
But as said don't go whenn the TT is on, even the locals leave the island!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Where do you live - mainland or Ireland?

The Ben My Chree vessel can carry lorries and coaches.

Also the IOMSPC has a new catamaran coming from Incat. As far as I know the vessel is at Portsmouth having a "short back and sides".

Russell

New IOMSPC vessel


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Isle of Man*

Lovely Place,
Free Camping at the Claddocks at the bottom of Sulby Glen,Toilets and water by side of river..Official place, a warden willl pass by and may take your reg.no. as you can only stay two weeks (I think). Locals will leave small caravans and Pop-ups etc (but will keep changing the number plates,it seems an accepted thing..quite amusing,it took us some time to find out what was happening)
Five(?) nights free by the park north end of Ramsey but with permit from Tpurist Office Ramsey Town Hall--They will want to see your Van Insurance before they issue.
Number of sites around,some good some not so, Peel Municipal site good-next to Swimming Pool...Douglas Grandstand site only so-so but handy for town.
Travel pass worth buying, covers bus, tram and excellent railway including Mountain.....
PM me if you want more.....Enjoy..


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Russell,

We live to the east of London and were looking to travel across, stopping for a few days in Gower (south Wales) before Crossing to Rosslare, Ireland from Pembroke. Then, later to cross from Dublin to Douglas IOM, finally returning to England via the Douglas - Liverpool crossing.

When we experimented with crossing combinations to get fares and check availability) on their website, we found that every time we tried a Dublin to Douglas or even Belfast to Douglas we got a pop-up informing us of a 3t limit on this service and asking us to confirm that our vehicle was under 3t.

Perhaps we've just hit on the wrong crossings, but it left the impression that it was not possible. We'll have another go later.

D. P. & C.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*IOM*

Hi

I have a feeling that you need to book my phone for larger vehicles - 01624 661661

Russell


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Russell. I'll phone them and ask the question. Though, following Wackywyco's post (and a little research of our own) we're thinking of devoting more tine to Manx and maybe doing it as a separate trip. It sounds the sort of place that we could dwell awhile.

Cheers,

D. P. & C.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Flipping eck £276 for 5 days over Easter - would rather swim for that! does it really take 3.25 hours? how far is it from England?


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

*iom*

Hi Brownfools, It depends on the size of your m/h as to where you can travel from, if your under 2.7 high you could come from liverpool by Seacat or Heysham for any size m/h by car ferry Ben My Chree. You can book via internet ( http://www.steam-packet.com)up to a length of 6.5m anything over that has to be booked via phone or agent, aiso as stated we have a new vessel joining the fleet which will carry anything but as of yet I do not know where it will operate to. If you want any info just send me a pm.   
Cheers Baz........................................


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*IOM*

Hi

Not too far Greenie, but as the Steam Packet are the only operator serving the island......

It is usually a lot cheaper to fly, but then again you can't take the 'van!

Russell

Flights from just about all UK airports including Gloucester M5.


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Baz (very appropriate avatar btw).

When we're a little more advanced with our planning we'll certainly plunder your local knowledge!

Thanks again,

D. P. & C.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi D. P. & C.

I went last year here's the link to my Blog on MHF >click here<


----------



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

We have used the seacat from Liverpool for the last 2yrs, in our 6m long 3m high bessie no problem but you have to reverse on to deck there is clearance, the loading crew are very good.
Also if you do go, you won't be doing many miles there & you don't need to stay at sites so what u save in diesel & site fees sill go a long way to the ferry price!
Oh the supermarket prices are a tad dearer than mainland we found.
Regards Ian


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Frank and Ian.

Frank,
We've been reading your blog, in which you say "Before going on we should record a vote of thanks to John (thieawin). When I asked about the Isle of Man campsites and things to do he sent me a huge pm that amounted to a circular tour of the island mentioning campsites, wild camps restaurants, things to do and see etc. It was invaluable"
Do you still have this message and if so could you forward it on? As you say, community at its best!

Best wishes,

David Prew and Connor


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I will do beterr and send direct later today

Boats

at present we have one mixed freight/pax roro standard vessel, will carry everything. It is on the Douglas Heysham route

We have had monohull and twin hull fast craft and they do have weight restrictions and height restrictions and you may have to book via the freight office. The monohull which usually served Liverpool could take my N&B Flair at 7 metres x 3.15 metres and more than 4 tonnes but I couldn't get on the old twin hull cat.

In May we have a twin hull joining the fleet which is bigger by about 50% than the ones we are getting rid of. It will primarily service IOM Liverpool
There should be no problem with your van on this

I think we are keeping the older twin hull for IOM Dubin Belfast sailings but the web site and timetable is not blindingly obvious. That will still have issues

There are lost of wild camping spots, Rue Point at Smeale is one

WE have our own IOM MotorCaravan club, I can put you in contact, we have a rally somewhere every weekend

There is stunning scenery, industrial archeaolgy, railways of all sorts from mini to narrowthrough steam. w electric and horse drawn, the museums are some of the best in Europe as folk museums and there are miles of sand and acres of hills. Irish sea is a bit cold.

Yes avoid TT but we have motor bike races in early July and late August and they are fun to spectate as well


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Thieawin

Thanks for the message and all the pointers, ideas and advice it contains.
In short, it sounds brilliant and we can't wait!

Our original idea was just to do a week (almost in passing), but we are now considering making it a three week break, two weeks on the island with a few days either side for crawling there and back.

We will book the ferry by phone. It's worth the extra few quid just to be sure that everything is right!

Grateful thanks for your (and everyone elses) help.

Roll on SUMMER!!!

Dave, Prew and Connor


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Please ,make direct contact nearer the time and I can tell you what special is on where or meet up for a lunch somewhere


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Thieawin, will do!

We have decided that this will now be two separate holidays. We have now booked to do southern Ireland in July/ August and will either visit you in Manx later in the year or spring next year.

I don't think I mentioned that the misses is VERY into archaeology and history, has Celtic roots and likes walking. I'm into geology, transport and the beach. So it sounds like there's lots to occupy us both!

Look forward to lunch!

Thanks again.

D, P & C.


----------

